# shutting my phone off tonight...



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Temps got into the 30s today and the floods came 
pouring in from all over town tonight.... cant do them all

I just got back from one flood but cant bring myself 
to go back out and freeze my balls off again tonight...:no::no:


Next monday its supposed to be a 20 year low in this area so a lot of houses are gonna go through something new and nasty.... and odds are a lot of places that never froze before are gonna freeze up and break...

this is the only time of the year i wish i had some extra employees, but I KNOW they would probably call in sick on me anyway....:laughing:.. 


I am booked till the 10th of jan..


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

We are supposed to get a big cold front to some where around 20degrees too

It ain't to bad ounce your start working get heated heh


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's been about 0 overnight the last week. Today was about 30, Monday, the high is supposed to be 8 below. We are getting quite a few freeze ups at our industrial clients.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

We've been getting more call related to the cold. Problem is they can't be done and so work has been passed on. 

Two were for restaurants so I'm not Caring all that much. Never have good luck with tight ass owner/managers who think they are Gods gift to the world.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> We've been getting more call related to the cold. Problem is they can't be done and so work has been passed on. Two were for restaurants so I'm not Caring all that much. Never have good luck with tight ass owner/managers who think they are Gods gift to the world.


That when the prices go up


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Going to get ugly here. New station is calling for -12 for a high . Not looking forward to the frozen sewer calls


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

0 for a high monday. Thank god we don't work on trailers when they freeze up. Not worth the money to thaw them out. To make it worth while it would cost a fortune and people don t want to pay. Good luck and stay warm! Hopefully my truck will start monday. And we are supposed to get close to a foot of snow in the next 24 hrs. I'm turning everything off and going to bed good night zone........


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

its -13 outside at noon today.... somethign around
-39 with the wind chill.... I sitll got power and got a good fire going.....

this city has about 75,000 homes without power and its gonna be hell once the power is back on ....


folks are basicallly helpless and dont know how to do even the bare minimum to save their plumbing systems.... they are just leaving their homes high and dry and going to stay at hotels or relatives....

so we are gonna be dealing with a lot of freeze ups ...I cant wait to hear some of the war stories from folks who did not even turn off their water 

one company is chargeing 400 bucks minimum to just THAW out the pipes, then repairs are more extra added on to that..


just a while ago, I get a call from someone asking how much to get his dishwasher to drain today.. :laughing:

I cant even get out of the driveway and this dumbass thinks someone is gonna jump and cater to his needs today.........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Same here mark. Roads suck and it is toooooo darn cold to get out in it


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep warm...we're dipping to the upper teens to low 20's tonight, which is chilly for north FLA. Up north with below zero is really cold. With this cold snap I might even get a few frozen pipe calls, I already told my wife to expect me to have to run those calls...


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Really? You want cold? Central NY, the high today 4°. Wind chill -35°. It would feel great to get some 20° weather.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Was cold here again. Did not get shoveled out and vehicles started till 2 pm. Every call I got was for trailers. Did not fill climbing under one today


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got well over 50 calls today, and I am passing them on to anyone else in town who wants to pump out a crawl space.. tonight.....and all day tomorrow... 

you can have them.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I got well over 50 calls today, and I am passing them on to anyone else in town who wants to pump out a crawl space.. tonight.....and all day tomorrow... you can have them.


 Got 40 calls today myself .... I'm a OMS ,, passed on quite a few.

F**** cold weather


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Had A trailer park call. They had 35 trailers that were frozen. 4 Services were also split. Money would of been great. But This Park Is the Low end of low end. Last time we were there. We promised ourselves to never return. for some reason. A meth lab and a crack shack on each side of the trailer we were working on. Made us a bit un easy :whistling2:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> Had A trailer park call. They had 35 trailers that were frozen. 4 Services were also split. Money would of been great. But This Park Is the Low end of low end. Last time we were there. We promised ourselves to never return. for some reason. A meth lab and a crack shack on each side of the trailer we were working on. Made us a bit un easy :whistling2:


But you stayed up all night!


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Nowhere in the advertising does it say the company is open 24/7 or offering services 24/7. Stop calling before 6:00 a.m!!! :furious: 

I can try to be empathetic to your plight and water leaking is a PITA, but come on people, learn where the main shut off valve is located.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm running on hour 42 with no sleep. At least the temperature here is up to 19°. Makes it a bit easier to keep going knowing there's an end in sight.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

We went through this in 2009 during one of the worst and longest blizzards and cold spells I can remember. The roads weren't plowed and the ice was literally 3 inches thick. We aren't used to that here.

It was the time I racked up the big post count here because it was too bad to go out. 

The money was good, but doncha know we didn't need it so much then..:laughing:

You'll also find that many of these customers will not appreciate your efforts because they're dealing with emergency. When they recover from the shock, that plumbing bill will seem outrageous.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> The money was good, but doncha know we didn't need it so much then..:laughing:
> 
> You'll also find that many of these customers will not appreciate your efforts because they're dealing with emergency. When they recover from the shock, that plumbing bill will seem outrageous.


 
and THAT my freind is why its all COD... 

 No way am I gonna leave a bill for pumping out and swimming around in your crawl space and expect you pay me sometime in the spring....

visa or master card when completed please....

I am so sorry that am cutting deeply into your cigaratte and lottery ticket and beer money :laughing:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Plumber said:


> We went through this in 2009 during one of the worst and longest blizzards and cold spells I can remember. The roads weren't plowed and the ice was literally 3 inches thick. We aren't used to that here.
> 
> It was the time I racked up the big post count here because it was too bad to go out.
> 
> ...


mmmmm that was a good storm .. i was out in my van ( worked for rescue rooter then ) i told them this van is not moving with out a full set of chains on .. i had chains on the front end and the back end .. i ran calls from bremmerton to marysville and was raking it in .. slow and steady fully chained up in the back woods of those areas .. $$$ was good that week


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*when the sun goes down tonight I am closed.*

we installed a sump pump about a week ago for someone ... Yesterday....sat afternoon he calls me around 1.30 to tell me its pumping and its not going anywhere...

I tell him that his line has probably frozen out in his yard if the pit is half full of water and its very WARM.... The line is frozen somewhere and he might want us to come out ASAP and install a new pvc line out the side of his home...... 

 he hem-haws around about this issue on the phone with me for a while and I encourage him to think long and hard about this because its a blizzard with 30mph winds going on ........ 

 He still cant decide if he wants us to come out ...:blink::blink:.

So I finally tell him that is your risk and its fine and ok with me if you want to tackle this job yourself..... 

So I finally say to him....
I would be more than happy to come out to your home NOW... So please. DONT be calling me tonight at 2 am if the basement is flooding and you are in a mess..
the shop is closed today when the sun goes down....:thumbsup:
.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Excellent point ! I keep getting frozen pipe calls that go like this at 6 - 11 PM 

" Well we noticed no water was coming out of faucets early this mourning ,,, so we went to work and hoped it would fix itself. Now we still have no water ... Can you come over ? " 

NOT !


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Cal said:


> Excellent point ! I keep getting frozen pipe calls that go like this at 6 - 11 PM
> 
> " Well we noticed no water was coming out of faucets early this mourning ,,, so we went to work and hoped it would fix itself. Now we still have no water ... Can you come over ? "
> 
> NOT !


 
of course they wait till the sun has gone down and its bath time.....:laughing::laughing:. 

and they ask.....will this be overtime rates???

I have told them its $350 to come out and try to unthaw your pipes after hours....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cal said:


> Excellent point ! I keep getting frozen pipe calls that go like this at 6 - 11 PM
> 
> " Well we noticed no water was coming out of faucets early this mourning ,,, so we went to work and hoped it would fix itself. Now we still have no water ... Can you come over ? "
> 
> NOT !


The ones that wait are the ones that usually end up with burst pipes. 

I remember back when we had a freeze like this over 20 years ago, we had to keep the trucks running, if you turned them off for more than a minute they would not restart. We worked for 2 weeks 24/7 as people called my father would take their name and number and tell them he will put them on the list. Some would ask how long is the list, and he tell them 7 pages long with 100+ names per page. We charged emergency rates to thaw lines, if a customer called with a burst pipe we told them we couldn't help them till we are done with all the frozen lines first.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> The ones that wait are the ones that usually end up with burst pipes.
> 
> I remember back when we had a freeze like this over 20 years ago, we had to keep the trucks running, if you turned them off for more than a minute they would not restart. We worked for 2 weeks 24/7 as people called my father would take their name and number and tell them he will put them on the list. Some would ask how long is the list, and he tell them 7 pages long with 100+ names per page. We charged emergency rates to thaw lines, if a customer called with a burst pipe we told them we couldn't help them till we are done with all the frozen lines first.


 

I remember 1979 with the blizzard, and going around with a hot shot pipe thawer doing this with my father.

this winter is gonna beat that one out for sure with another 2 months ahead of us to go.....


would you say going around with your dad during that blizzard.....as fond memories???:laughing:

naaaa.....:no:


----------

